# 12V VR6 TURBO DYNO



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*12V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's*

as topic states
just give a run down on engine setups ....turbo housing...fueling...ect.


_Modified by MySunRoofWorks at 1:38 PM 2-27-2008_


----------



## jettalightning1997 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (Corradokcid)*

bump good idea 
I will have my numbers up soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Das Bar 2k4 (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (jettalightning1997)*

i hope soon to have numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (Das Bar 2k4)*

this thread's title is 12v #'s, but in here it says 24v. so, i will post my 12V results anyhow.......
i have never seen this thread before, and i will be taking another trip to the dyno on jan. 5th, so i will have more details. 
for now, here is some stuff for ya...........
12v, 1993 vw corrado. ~130k miles. 
NA dyno...........
GIAC chip, k&n filter, TT 2.5" catback. 17" TT fat 5's (for comparisons sake)
turbo dyno..........
kinetic stage 1 turbo kit. c2 30# dizzy software. 3" DP back, catless exhaust. 
before hp was 175.5, after hp is* 264.4*
before tq was 163.6, after is *239.9*








this is the boost curve. it psikes at 10.0 and falls to 9.1








http://s44.photobucket.com/alb...2.flv
and here is a vid from the celly. the sound sux tho. if you can't hear it, pm me, i will send it to ya. 

i am now running c2 42# fueling, walbro 255, intercooler, snowperformance stage 2 meth injection, 8.5:1 compression, new chains/guides, same turbo, and 18-24 psi of boost. i will post up more after the 5th


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (Noobercorn)*

ok, i dynoed this weekend, and the car was leaking a TON of boost, so, the car fell on it's face at 4300 rpm's, and stopped making power. here is the best run of the day.....








and here is all of them stacked together....









the ISV was the culprit, and has since been removed. car feels a million times better, and now holds boost all the way to redline, as it should!!!
so, these #'s suck, but they will be updated with proper ones soon.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (Corradokcid)*

here is mine, it was not running all that great, 1 run was on 10 lbs and the other on 15 ish, on 15 lbs it was missfiring a little, i the plugs i had were to hot, im gonna go back here soon once i get my tranny back and hopefully i can get aroun 425 ish,











_Modified by DaBeeterEater at 9:23 AM 1-7-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (DaBeeterEater)*

371/383 is great for 15 psi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








what turbo is that?


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (Noobercorn)*

60-1
to4s, t3 turbing housing, .82 a/r
i think it would have been close to 400 if it was running good
i beat up on a gto that trapped at 116, and i was on 15 lbs ish 
and a cobra that trapped 118, and i was on 18 lbs ish
ohh and that was with a 3.0 bottom end, i forgot, a week later it sucked up a bolt and destroyed the block, so now its got a stock bottom end now 


_Modified by DaBeeterEater at 9:42 AM 1-7-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (DaBeeterEater)*

wow, sounds nuts!! if i can get my boost to hold (which i should be good soon) i will hope for the high 300's.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (Noobercorn)*

yeah i just finished reading your post, you shoudl be upwards of 350 with your setup, but you little turbo and dp is gonna kill ya, 
i can feel my turbo chokin out up top when im running around 20 lbs 
i need a 35R with a 1.06


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_yeah i just finished reading your post, you shoudl be upwards of 350 with your setup, but you little turbo and dp is gonna kill ya, 

yeah, i know that is gonna choke things up, but we'll see. i stopped caring about the actual #'s a while ago. now, i want a nice smooth, progressive chart. and the chart i just produced sucks. but, with no boost after a certain RPM, it makes sense.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (Noobercorn)*

either way you should see some good numbers with steady boost, good luck with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_good luck with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks bro!!! i will post up more info shortly.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
thanks bro!!! i will post up more info shortly. 

Both of you guyz get your arzz back at the dyno, this thread is starting to get interesting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (V-dubbulyuh)*

well i have no tranny in my car so i wont be back to the dyno for a few weeks yet but i cant wait to go,


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (DaBeeterEater)*

i am trying to get there one night this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i am trying to get there one night this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Need some new software... then I can see what parts I can break also on a dyno.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (V-dubbulyuh)*

yeah well you are lucky you can get the 630's we cant yet, you suck lol


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_yeah well you are lucky you can get the 630's we cant yet, you suck lol


Man... do I smell envy? Who said I was getting 630 anyway?


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (V-dubbulyuh)*

yes you do and a whole lot of it lol
and i was just puttting it out there lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cause i want it sooooooo dam bad


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (DaBeeterEater)*

We got quite a few Fl meets coming up over the next 2-3 months, hoping to meet up with some more of the VR guys from Jax/Gnville/Ocala etc. Check out what you guys have done.
As for the tune... yeah, I am eager as shytt to get my hands on it too.







Spoke to Mike some time ago about the 440's then figured... yeah whatever Deka 630's are sexy.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (V-dubbulyuh)*

630 = the bees knees!!!!!!!!!!!
i wish i could get them!


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (Noobercorn)*

yeah bro hit me up if youare in the ocala area i usually do some stuff every satnight, sometimes its good but pm me sometime if you are in the area we have a track event at Gville raceway on the 19th that a few of us will probably going to also


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (DaBeeterEater)*

Definitely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Interestingly enough, think the kid that had the car before me was from the Ocala group also.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (V-dubbulyuh)*

Vdub... we should roll down to dabeef's place and chill out some day. Maybe we can make a meet of it up there. That'd be pretty cool.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (CDJetta)*

yeah that woudl be pretty sweet 3 vrt's running around tearing up some s***, i should have my car going in 2 weeks, you guys shoud come up the 19th


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_Vdub... we should roll down to dabeef's place and chill out some day. Maybe we can make a meet of it up there. That'd be pretty cool.

You been intoxicated the past couple days... I'll excuse you.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (V-dubbulyuh)*

I haven't been intoxicated that much. I have been watning to meet him for a long time. It seems like his car is just about like mine. He's using the same turbo, same a/w intercooler, same water resevoir, and a few other things. It's kind of funny.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (CDJetta)*

yeah and i think your car is even green to right lol


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_yeah and i think your car is even green to right lol


Yeah Caleb you know I am always up for a "cruise", plus he said there is a dyno etc up there. We should plan to head up there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (V-dubbulyuh)*

definitly but i'll be getting my car dynod here in melbourne in a few weeks. probably in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (CDJetta)*

C2 36lb kit, 2.5" exhaust, stock everything else
small shot of nitrous on the higher run


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (brilliantyellowg60)*

you have to add that this was an AWD Dyno Kev.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_you have to add that this was an AWD Dyno Kev.









FWD Dynojet








no local AWD dynos


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
FWD Dynojet








no local AWD dynos










Doode, you are the shizzut. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What psi?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (V-dubbulyuh)*

Mk3 VR Kinetic stage 1 w/ t3t4 0.57/0.62, 2.5" dp, 2.5" test pipe, 2.5" magnaflow "cat" back, 11 psi, devils own basic w/m kit...all else stock.
297whp / 321 wtq.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_yeah that woudl be pretty sweet 3 vrt's running around tearing up some s***, i should have my car going in 2 weeks, you guys shoud come up the 19th

make that 4 vrt's. im not letting these fuucckers cruise out there without me. havent dyno'd mine yet, but working on getting it done


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

hey dont know if you guys want to but i think the 26th of jan, there is a place in tampa that is having a dyno day http://www.sandrperformance.com
i have talked to the guys and they have a badd ass dyno, and its awd also, we should try and get some dubs to go there and show up the evo's and s2000


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

That'd be pretty cool. I have to work the morning of the 26th till 2pm though. I also hope my car will be up and running by then again. I think I blew my stock head gasket so i am going to try and get that fixed this week. I don't know when I am going to get my a/w intercooler installed though.







Hopefully soon. I ran out of money to finish it.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

put a 9.0:1 spacer and you will be good to go bro. and some studs.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

I really want to see what I can do with stock compression. I'm only aiming for 400-450whp and with stock compression I think I can attain that with 20-22psi or something. I have been pushing 16psi on it with no problems what so ever and I don't have the intercooler in there yet. I know 18 is definitly attainable. I'm going to try 18-20psi once the a/w goes in. If it starts to pull timing or my EGTs get out of control then I'm going to slap the 8.5:1 in there that I have sitting next to me.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_hey dont know if you guys want to but i think the 26th of jan, there is a place in tampa that is having a dyno day http://www.sandrperformance.com
i have talked to the guys and they have a badd ass dyno, and its awd also, we should try and get some dubs to go there and show up the evo's and s2000

Definitely feeling this... once we can get the other guys in our group in on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

i talked to them yesterday, and its a $100 deposit but you can do whatever you want, as many pulls as you want, i hope i have some extra money next week


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

theres a shop in sanford thats doing a dyno day this sunday for $40. i think a group of orlando people are planning on being there.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

any more info on that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_any more info on that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah...i didnt read it right, it not sunday. i did some searching though and found a shop in orlando that is pretty decently priced. central florida turbo, $50 for two pulls. website says to call for pricing for group dyno days, minimum of 10 cars, max 15. 
http://www.tunedbycft.com/index.php?p=dynorates


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*



crazysccrmd said:


> yeah...i didnt read it right, it not sunday. i did some searching though and found a shop in orlando that is pretty decently priced. central florida turbo, $50 for two pulls. QUOTE]
> 
> Brian, you going?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

I would rather do our local thing here. It's 100 bucks for 3 pulls with a/f hooked up. The Orlando/Sanford thing may be 50 bucks for 2 pulls but ya end up spending 20 bucks in gas getting there in back at least. So... 50 bucks a pull + 20 bucks for two pulls. I'd much rather go 2 miles away and use the local dyno for 100 bucks and get 3 pulls.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

there is a place up here in gville its 100 bucks an hour. so whatever you can get done in a hour your good, i might just go up there and do some tuning on my car.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

my day is set for saturday, at 10 am. i got the dyno for "as long as i need it" so i can finally tweak the EBC to how i want it, and this time i won't be losing boost like i was last time. 
so, my new numbers are just days away. 
oh, anyone have a block for sale? cause i plan on blowing mine up saturday am.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

sweet let us know how it goes, 
and i have a block but it needs to be bored out,
and search on here a guy made a diy 2 stage boost controller, 
im gonna try it next week and see how it goes


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

werd, here is the link.........
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3601635
i have a profec b spec 2 that has a hi and a low setting. i need to dial in the gain, and "set gain", which is tough to do on the street without getting arrested. 
i will tune that, and my methanol, on the dyno (although my meth really needs no tuning, i want to FINE tune it, and make it more gradual.)
overall, there isn't much to fuss with (C2 software) so i am more or less tweaking mechanical things. 
i am hoping to do some high boost runs, and i may go boom from them. regardless, i assure you, i will have more concrete #'s than the ones i posted in this thread earlier where the boost dissapeared at 4300 rpms.








let's see what happens..........


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

good luck i want to see what she does http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

thanks, me too. i hope it is similar to your sig








what psi was the 371 run?


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

it was on 15lbs, but it was blowing out the spark, i think it woudl have been closer to 390 or 400.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

371 on 15 psi? what turbo?


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

T04S
.82 turbine 
.70 compressor 
hits full boost right aound 4k


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

wow, ok, quite a bit bigger then my kinetic t3/t04e.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

yeah just a little but i dont see why you cant see aroudn that kind of power on some more boost


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

i was planning originally doing 18, 20, and 22 psi runs. that was last week though, and the car was spewing out all of it's boost at 4300 rpms. 
boost leak now fixed, we shall see. i have a ton of meth going in, and 42#'s with a walbro, so i should have enough fuel for a few ~ 24 psi runs, but i don;t want to kill it. so we will have to see how the AFR's look, and go from there.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

you should be good to go on 20 lbs for sure, 
that c2 software is the shizz, being that you have a smaller turbo you will probably be good for maybe a little more, my turbo flows a lot of air so i think im maxing out the injectors around 20 ish


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3638609


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

great power but it falls off up top reallllllly bad, whats up with that
you have any cams in it or anythign


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_great power but it falls off up top reallllllly bad, whats up with that
you have any cams in it or anythign

no headwork, small turbo, stock intake manifold
Before power wouldn't drop as bad with a 130k+ mile stock motor but I think the motor just wants to breathe more then it could handle from the turbo











_Modified by MiamiVr6T at 4:38 PM 1-18-2008_


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

ohh ok 
what turbing housing you have, and its it a T4. or T3
the A/F looks damm good to,


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

its a t4 .69 a/r


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

yeha that is probalby why it fallls off a little, 
i got a .82 on mine and it pulls like all hell lol


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

well, no new numbers. the dyno dude (an old friend) actually had emergency surgery do to an infection blocking his breathing, so my dyno time had to be rescheduled. 
sucks, but he's ok, so i guess thats what matters. 
will update more soon.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

well that sucks, yeah you definitely need to breathe that is pretty important, lol
well i might be going to the dyno on sat or sunday


----------



## VWDUDE83 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

, SAE Corrected 407WHP and 375WTQ, uncorrected was like 424whp. 3.0L JE Pistons and arp rod bolts and head studs, 8.5:1 comp, stock head, stock cams gt3582R turbo w/ .81AR SRI, 3in turbo back. C2 software with 440cc injectors, and 4 bar FPR, 20psi... dyno looks choppy and afr start to lean out.. not too bad, i need a custom tune!!!!


----------



## SR1.8GTI (Jun 19, 2004)

this looks like the right place to ask for some advice. gettin ready to send off my 12v goin into my mk2 for a rebuild. my goal is 400-450whp. but ive got some questions, if anyone is willing to give me some pointers in the right direction. if so please pm me to keep the thread ontopic. thanks!


----------



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

hey i was jw i have a mk3 2.0t and at 18psi it ran 255whp and 278wtp. Is that good for a 2.0 or no thanks.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (jettamkIII2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettamkIII2.0t* »_hey i was jw i have a mk3 2.0t and at 18psi it ran 255whp and 278wtp. Is that good for a 2.0 or no thanks.

good #'s, but not a 12v VRT bro. start a 2.0t thread perhaps. 

Update: 319 whp, 364 wtq, table top plateau of power (litterally) and AFR's off the charts rich. like, wash rings out rich. like, gonna kill the ozone NOW rich. 
putting in the piggy back, and trying to tune the fuel down now. 
will keep the thread updated asap.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

yeah that is badd ass number for a 2.0t
well imight be going to the dyno next weekend if all goes well


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
putting in the piggy back, and trying to tune the fuel down now. 


What type of piggy back you running? I thought you were straight C2 in there.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

i have a split second ftc if anyboyd needs one


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

last year this time it dynoed 550hp, 505tq with a 3.0L gt40r @ 28psi 
will be turning it up to 35/40psi next time around.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2D9qDpPc_Z4


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Turbojettamk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbojettamk4* »_last year this time it dynoed 550hp, 505tq with a 3.0L gt40r @ 28psi 
will be turning it up to 35/40psi next time around.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2D9qDpPc_Z4

it also has a smoke stack now


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: 12V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (Corradokcid)*

















Here is my setup, 344 WHP 317 WTQ at 15/16 PSI on 93 octane;
• Garrett T3/T4 60 trim .63 a/r
• 8.5:1 C2 Headspacer
• C2 stage 2 Fueling
• 3" exhaust

Has Schimmel 263 Cams now...

and a massive bump from the bottom! There you go ck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

hell, why not
































Kinetics stage 1
c2 30# software and injectors
3" downpipe
42dd test pipe
snow performance stage 2 water/meth
lc-1 wideband controller with db gauge
vdo boost gauge
running between 9-13 psi, should be good for around 300whp till i upgrade to 42#


_Modified by dankvwguy at 9:34 AM 11-6-2008_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 12V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (Gabe.)*










c2 42#, stock block, 8:1 cr, gt35r (1.06), SP 263, SP SRI, 3" turboback, ~95 octane. 


_Modified by cabzilla at 6:54 PM 9-5-2008_


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: 12V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (cabzilla)*

Steroids?


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: 12V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (cabzilla)*

How much boost was that at?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 12V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_How much boost was that at?

20psi


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 12V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (cabzilla)*

i get a red "X" on firefox, any other link?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 12V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i get a red "X" on firefox, any other link? 


no, but the number you are looking for is 473.5


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: 12V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

no, but the number you are looking for is 473.5









Lol, owned.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 12V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (V-dubbulyuh)*

that is tanfastic. 
gotta love the 35/1.06 huh!!!!!!!!! i want to see the curve tho. IYRC, i was the one that was defending you in that blasphemous thread, and all i wanted to see was that curve. 
kudo's on the #'s!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: 12V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
20psi

AMAZING!!


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 12V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_
AMAZING!!










Big A/R is where it's at.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 12V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Big A/R is where it's at.

i just went bigger on mine, and i swear it is the BEST upgrade yet. yours must be perfect!


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: 12V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (Noobercorn)*

just got my car dynoed over the weekend.
ARP head Studs
8.5 - 1 C2 Head Spacer
c2 42lb injectors
t3t04 garrett 60 trim w/63 ar exhaust
medium size front mount intercooler w/ 2.5"in 2.5"out piping
2.5" DP
C2 SRI manifold
3" cat-less exhaust
255 walbro fuel pump
407whp/368wtq @19.5


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: 12V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (HotredVR)*

i need to scan in the dyno and i bought this car like this but this is what i know about it
spturbo setup - 35/40r (not sure on the a/r)
air/water ic
short runner intake
3" exhaust
all the other bs
c2 stage 2 w/42lb injectors
at 17psi - made 370whp and 318tq
at 29(looking for 25 psi) was at 464whp and 443tq when it starting getting lean really quick at 5500rpm
it was a 2 run dyno day but i will take it back so i can find the 24-25psi setting - but it should be good for 450whp
now i just need to take it to the track and collect my 13 second time slip


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_Update: 319 whp, 364 wtq, table top plateau of power (litterally) and AFR's off the charts rich. like, wash rings out rich. like, gonna kill the ozone NOW rich. 

That sounds like the last time I dyno'd my VRT. My AFR was so rich it fell of the chart! I'm pretty sure I killed a bird or two during my run.


_Modified by VWChimera at 11:48 AM 6-16-2008_


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (VWChimera)*

Great thread guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm parting together my own kit with a T04B and C2 #30 software and stock compression. Any idea what #'s i can expect on about 10psi? Mod so far are.....
2.5 tt
2.5 test pipe
Autotech 262s
No AC, PS, Turn2 pulley


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_Great thread guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm parting together my own kit with a T04B and C2 #30 software and stock compression. Any idea what #'s i can expect on about 10psi? Mod so far are.....
2.5 tt
2.5 test pipe
Autotech 262s
No AC, PS, Turn2 pulley

I would say 270-280whp. I'm doing the same thing initially. Stock motor, cams, full exhaust, no AC, intercooled, ~10psi. Should put me at about the limit of the #30's.


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (V-dubbulyuh)*

what did you have done internally to your engine? or are you running stock


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (Boost Logic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost Logic* »_what did you have done internally to your engine? or are you running stock

Me? Nothing performance wise. I did a stock rebuild b/c I was buring oil so bearings, bolts, rings, valve seals, gaskets, chains, guides, headgasket etc. are all new but def. not needed. 
I wouldn't do a thing to this motor up to ~10psi except maybe an intercooler. The only thing I would do up to ~20psi is a headspacer and arp headstuds. Spend your $$ elsewhere. It's been proven to not be needed.


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

315whp and 280ftlbs on 12psi on my first dyno run


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (xblueinsanityx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xblueinsanityx* »_315whp and 280ftlbs on 12psi on my first dyno run 

Details? Dyno?


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (slc92)*

i dont have a scanner and thats my old motor i have a new 3.0l that i'm just breaking in and will be getting to the dyno for some tuning and numbers soon 
update new motor just made 469hp and 457ftlbs of torque on a dynojet dyno i will get it scanned in the next day or two 

_Modified by xblueinsanityx at 9:14 PM 10-11-2008_










_Modified by xblueinsanityx at 8:12 PM 11-18-2008_


----------



## LowLife (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
Me? Nothing performance wise. I did a stock rebuild b/c I was buring oil so bearings, bolts, rings, valve seals, gaskets, chains, guides, headgasket etc. are all new but def. not needed. 
I wouldn't do a thing to this motor up to ~10psi except maybe an intercooler. The only thing I would do up to ~20psi is a headspacer and arp headstuds. Spend your $$ elsewhere. It's been proven to not be needed.

This is a true statement? I already got my headspacer (EIP 9:1) and headstuds, but no boost yet. Motor has been rebuilt as well. Your telling me I will be able to run up to 20psi? Wow this is making me excited. Don't know which kit to go with though.. Got hook ups for an arp kit, but the kinetic seems to be well done.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (LowLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LowLife* »_
This is a true statement? I already got my headspacer (EIP 9:1) and headstuds, but no boost yet. Motor has been rebuilt as well. Your telling me I will be able to run up to 20psi? Wow this is making me excited. Don't know which kit to go with though.. Got hook ups for an arp kit, but the kinetic seems to be well done. 


Yes, it is a true statement... rod bolts for peace of mind, read: "lack of self-control those tempted to turn the boost up a bit".

*ARP* kit or *ATP* kit, ATP you mean perhaps? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (LowLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LowLife* »_
This is a true statement? I already got my headspacer (EIP 9:1) and headstuds, but no boost yet. Motor has been rebuilt as well. Your telling me I will be able to run up to 20psi? Wow this is making me excited. Don't know which kit to go with though.. Got hook ups for an arp kit, but the kinetic seems to be well done. 

headspacer and rod bolts - and you can see over 500whp from a stock VR bottom end - the trick is to make sure you have enough fuel to get the job done
take note that at that level of power - it might hold for 5 passes it might hold for 35 passes - but it will eventually fail
but to answer the question yes a stock VR can hold a great deal of power


----------



## LowLife (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (Juiced6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juiced6* »_
headspacer and rod bolts - and you can see over 500whp from a stock VR bottom end - the trick is to make sure you have enough fuel to get the job done
take note that at that level of power - it might hold for 5 passes it might hold for 35 passes - but it will eventually fail
but to answer the question yes a stock VR can hold a great deal of power

Yeah thats crazy, but seeing as i would like to keep the car running regularly. Just bearly holding the car the car together for even 35 passes it is not for me. I want to have a healthy running car that has some really good power. Well i am sure things won't always be perfect jumping into the forced induction world for my VR. I am sure many of you can testify. And to answer the first question, yes i meant to type the*ATP * turbo kit. So for example, what other things are you guys running additional with lets say a kinetic stage 2 kit? Upgraded fueling... anything else, or is that even needed? Thanks


_Modified by LowLife at 9:47 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## LowLife (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (LowLife)*

bump


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (LowLife)*

Don't know why but never saw your last post.... some of the additional things I did:
Hardware: Mk4 ARP, Mk3 stock
Poly mounts: Mk4-VF, Mk3-BFI
Inline fuel pump: Mk4-Walbro, Mk3-MSD
Intercooler: Mk4 31x12x3, Mk3 26x6x3.5
DP&exhaust: Mk4 3" turboback cat del, Mk3 2.5" turboback cat del
Sw: Mk4 C2 630, Mk3 C2 380
Comp: Mk4 8.5:1, Mk3 stock
Gauges: alot


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: 24V Vr6 Turbo Dyno's (V-dubbulyuh)*

Here are some results from over the weekend...
Run1 was on 5psi
Run2 was on 7psi


----------



## dubbin95 (Mar 18, 2007)

bump, anyone else have any dyno graphs and setups to share?


----------

